# Cambridge Plod... You are WRONG.



## Cab (26 Jan 2009)

Take a look at this news story:
http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/cn_news_home/DisplayArticle.asp?ID=384400

Now, you see Plod out there not infrequently, on many of those locations listed, targetting cyclists breaking the law. I won't refer to how few injuries this has caused or how infrequent accidents are, thats a given. Nor will I point out that all of them are extremely well lit and visibility is limited entirely by the curvature of the road, buildings, and traffic. None of that is relevant.

What I WILL point out is that the busiest street for Plod has yielded 123 fixed penalty notices in three years. And thats nothing. 40 per year or, as it really is, about 40 per crackdown. And thats a street which is slow (because it is invariably busy), well lit and, essentially, safe. The cyclists they're stopping will for the most part be going from one well lit city location (somewhere at the University) to another well lit city location (a college or student digs) via other well lit streets; this is akin to staking out a straight and quiet section of motorway and pouncing on the people doing 80mph. Technically reasonable, but generally a waste of Police resources.

Now, it also transpires that the biggest volume reported crime in the county is bike theft:

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/cn_news_cambridge/displayarticle.asp?id=383503

Whats that? No, of course they're not prioritising that. Making cyclists behave is a priority, dealing with the largest volume reported crime here, bike theft, isn't.

I can only assume that we misbehaving cyclists deserve it.

Cambridgeshire Constabulary, you are wrong. Very simply, your annual crackdowns on cycling do not work, they do not improve safety or behavioural standards on the roads. You do not prioritise reported dangerous driving (even when handed footage showing it) when cyclists are endangered. You do not prioritise cycle theft.

What the smeg is wrong with you, Cambridgeshire plod? Are you thick or something?


----------



## MartinC (26 Jan 2009)

Write to them and ask them to explain their policy - how they're addressing the most reported crimes. Asking them for the figures for the worst anti-social motoring street might be interesting too.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jan 2009)

Ask for the number of parking tickets / speeding fines and motoring ofences on HIlls Road 

Then compare the figures!


----------



## snorri (26 Jan 2009)

No, they are not thick, the Chief Constable is just looking after his job.
It would be interesting to know how many reports the police have received of lawbreaking cyclists, and how many reports of bike theft. I think you will find the police will say they have had more reports of the former, so feel they must put more emphasis on reducing "bike crime" rather than bike theft. 
A reduction in "bike crime" reports would have a much more beneficial effect on police performance statistics than a reduction in bike theft.
Road user behaviour and safety has little to do with it, statistics are what matters when the Police Committee meet to review the annual performance of their local Chief Constable.
Cynical? Me??


----------



## wafflycat (27 Jan 2009)

Ah yes... Cambridgeshire Constabulary. My personal experience of them leaves me with the opinion that they are as effective and useful as a chocolate teapot. I am glad I no longer live in an area where they 'patrol'


----------



## Twenty Inch (27 Jan 2009)

Is there a local Policing board that you can engage with?


----------



## MartinC (27 Jan 2009)

snorri said:


> No, they are not thick, the Chief Constable is just looking after his job.
> It would be interesting to know how many reports the police have received of lawbreaking cyclists, and how many reports of bike theft. I think you will find the police will say they have had more reports of the former, so feel they must put more emphasis on reducing "bike crime" rather than bike theft.
> A reduction in "bike crime" reports would have a much more beneficial effect on police performance statistics than a reduction in bike theft.
> Road user behaviour and safety has little to do with it, statistics are what matters when the Police Committee meet to review the annual performance of their local Chief Constable.
> Cynical? Me??



I appreciate what you're saying but I'd bet that Cambridge Police will still have had more reported bike thefts than pavement cycling etc.


----------



## Morrisette (27 Jan 2009)

MartinC said:


> I appreciate what you're saying but I'd bet that Cambridge Police will still have had more reported bike thefts than pavement cycling etc.



They must have done - almost everyone who cycles in Cambridge has had a bike stolen - I don't think this is an exaggeration. I've certainly had a bike nicked, as well as petty vandalism like reflectors being snapped off. There was an article in the same paper (Cambridge News) the other day stating that 'London gangs' are coming to Cambridge specifically to steal bikes from newbie students - so it's not just casual theft they are ignoring, it's ORGANISED CRIME.


----------



## Vikeonabike (28 Jan 2009)

Damned if we do, damned if we don't...it's a funny old job!


----------



## wafflycat (28 Jan 2009)

Morrisette said:


> They must have done - almost everyone who cycles in Cambridge has had a bike stolen - I don't think this is an exaggeration. I've certainly had a bike nicked, as well as petty vandalism like reflectors being snapped off. There was an article in the same paper (Cambridge News) the other day stating that 'London gangs' are coming to Cambridge specifically to steal bikes from newbie students - so it's not just casual theft they are ignoring, it's ORGANISED CRIME.



YUP - in a city like Cambridge, it is organised crime. Also, you can get targetting of specific decent bike types stolen to order as well as 'job lot' theft. Whenever I've been cycling *in* Cambridge, if I have to leave the bike on the street, it's locked with three locks and left in my plain sight.


----------



## Cab (2 Feb 2009)

Twenty Inch said:


> Is there a local Policing board that you can engage with?



Said policing consultative groups seem to be pretty much run by Daily Wail reading bike haters, as far as I can tell. It would be such an uphill struggle!


----------



## Vikeonabike (3 Feb 2009)

Cab
Each area holds a quarterly panel meeting. Find out which one covers the area you are live in and then attend.
PC Steve Hinks who works out of Parkside is the resident "cyclist". Try getting in touch with him for starters!


----------



## Cab (4 Feb 2009)

Vikeonabike said:


> Cab
> Each area holds a quarterly panel meeting. Find out which one covers the area you are live in and then attend.
> PC Steve Hinks who works out of Parkside is the resident "cyclist". Try getting in touch with him for starters!




Cheers! I'll do just that. Steve Hinks... I'll look him up now!

Edit: I've just looked him up. Yep, he's the bloke I've seen completely ignore motorists breaking the law (driving on the pavement) because he was intently talking to a cyclist who was going the wrong way down a one way street, at walking pace.

I wonder whether he really supports doing that kind of thing, whether he thinks thats an appropriate use of his time.


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Feb 2009)

CAB
Police officers are not at all like women. Multi Tasking s not an option. If we are dealing with one incident it is very difficult to deal with another. Been there, whislt giving a ticket to an errant motorist I could not deal with other things going on around me. If that cyclist hadn't been riding down the pavement the wrong way on a one way street then he may have dealt with the motorist. We also have orders from senior officers, these may mean that other misdemasnoors are out of our remit for that day. Trust me He really is Pro Cycling!

Try organisig a day out on Patrol with him, failing that you can come out with me and see what we have to deal wth on a daily basis. Then make up your mind about the Police and our attitude towards cycling and everything else we have to deal with.


----------



## Cab (5 Feb 2009)

Vike, you clearly know the guy, so I'll take it from you that he's pro-cycling. I'll find time to get in touch with the guy, see what he has to say. Thanks!


----------



## Bad Company (4 Mar 2009)

For me Cambridge Police are fully justified in this action.

I commute some 25 miles to work in Cambridge so I am there as a motorist rather than a cyclist. The numbers of cyclists withouth lights blantantly running red lights is breathtaking and highly dangerous .

I am also very concious of the fact that if I hit one of these suicidal idiots I likely to be blamed.


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Mar 2009)

As far as I can tell, cycling in Cambridge is of a volume unlike that of most towns and cities hence it seems disproportional. I'm happy to take cabs word on the Policing of cyclists there but I can also echo Vikeonabike's 'damned if we do, etc,'.

If only our local Police had the time and resources to do the same thing around my local. We all see numpty cyclists on our roads and there is a shocking need to educate cyclists, if not on the scale we need to educate motorists.

Were all cyclists to tow the line viz, road law, lights and RLJ'ing I feel we would all be in a better position to challenge drivers perception of road use.

FWIW We had Cambridge Police overseeing the highly emotive eviction of the demonstration against the building of a multiplex cinema in Crystal Palace. Although they seemed indifferent to local opinion at first, they did actively follow up complaints made by myself and other local residents regarding the behaviour and attitudes of the 'thug' bailiffs toward non demonstrating park users.

One bailiff threatened to kill my dog because he barked at him.
Charmed I'm sure.


----------



## Amanda P (4 Mar 2009)

Vikeonabike said:


> Try organisig a day out on Patrol with him, failing that you can come out with me and see what we have to deal wth on a daily basis.



Now if I were in the right bit of the country, and that offer was open to me, I'd take it. A few days would be even better.

I find it hard to believe that there isn't a rule against it on H&S grounds, but there you go...


----------



## mike1026 (4 Mar 2009)

You could also get involved with your Community Safety Partnership see here for Cambridge.
None of us should object to prosecution of those who ride at night without lights.
Riding on the pavement can be a little more complex, for example if there is confusion as in the case of a cycle path on a pavement as shared use, and it is not clear where it ends. A deserted pavement alongside an A road can be a safer option. I have to ask, not being familiar with these areas, why cyclists are choosing the pavement over the road.
It is often easy to critiscise out of frustration, while not knowing the full facts, rather than to get involved and try to change the outcome.


----------



## ChrisCrc (7 Mar 2009)

"Getting the Police to catch Criminals" surely they would spout the ELF & SAFETY laws, I mean if Dustmen cant lift the Bins in case they hurt their backs and firemen cant go up tall ladders then surely policemen cant do their jobs as catching criminals might be a breach of their ELF & SAFETY.( HEAVEN FORBID IF THEY FALL OVER or Get Stressed ). You only have to look at the state of our so called police force, *The majority are overweight* The *safe option for the police* is to stick cameras up everywhere and then sit on their arses pigging out on Fast food and donuts, Its no wonder the crime rate is going sky high. What is needed is a Police Station in every town that is actually manned and police walking the beat ( getting their weight down), I know the powers that be will say that they haven't got the resources to man every police station, But if you look at the cost of crime for a whole year it comes into the Millions, Businesses should be paying for police to police. We are all paying for them in our Council Tax ( the highest in any European country) and still they cant do it right.

We have a police station in Benfleet which is only open so many hours a day, It is closed at night ( fat lot of good that is ) as i suspect most crime is commited at night.

We need a total shake up of the whole system because i hate to think what it will be like for our children's children in the future.......

Rant over..


----------



## thomas (7 Mar 2009)

ChrisCrc - you're from Essex...don't you have the Police Interceptors around there  - quit fussing..the local police force here has a ford fiesta with blues and twos on  (an old one at that)


----------



## garrilla (16 Mar 2009)

Did I miss the point here, is cycling on footpaths OK then?


----------



## Crankarm (10 Apr 2009)

*Cambs Police*

I have bad news and more bad news. Firstly cycling in Cambridge is a nightmare. The city is often gridlocked so you have irate drivers and thousands of stupid student cyclists to contend with who weave dangerously in and out of traffic, from one side of the road to t'other, on and off pavements, 2,3,4 abreast, 2,3,4 of them on one bike, no lights and dark clothing at night, no stopping for any traffic light whether at a crossing or a junction, mobiles glued to their ears, iPods making them oblivious to all those around them. They really are accidents waiting to happen. Honestly Cambridge is not a nice place to cycle. The majority of people using bicycles in Cambridge are students. I mean being Cambridge students you would have thought they would have had more brains. But the stupid and dangerous things you see them doing is frightening. They have no consideration for anyone else in the city and pretty much no concern for their own safety either. Strangely when they go off home to mummy and daddy in London or where ever, it isn't too bad getting around. Unfortunately cycling in Cambridge has an even worse press than cycling anywhere else because of the students. Secondly Cambs police are genuinely crap. They are useless when it comes pursuing road traffic offences against cyclists. I have given up reporting incidents to them despite having provided them with footage, witnesses and my injuries and they have still done sweet ........


----------



## earth (23 May 2009)

Are the officers community support officers by chance?

Given that they stop approximately 40 people per year and the highest report crime is bicycle theft it seems reasonable to assume they may have stopped some people on stolen bicycles. I wonder if they ever think to check if they are stolen while they are fining people?

I lived in Cambridge for a while and there used to be a guy who would stand on a street corner and push cyclists off their bike when they came near. Then he would claim he was from the council.


----------



## semislickstick (23 May 2009)

Oh er. Which street corner did the mad man stand...I shall keep an eye out!

I wonder if the police have that kind of info on stolen bikes to hand like they do on stolen cars, I expect they don't.

Has anyone seen the youtube vid of the student cycle rush hour?



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA_Crc67SAM


You really do have to watch out for cyclists everywhere in Cambridge, wrong side of road, lots and lots of RL jumping. New/foreign students should maybe get some basic Highway code training!



earth said:


> Are the officers community support officers by chance?
> 
> Given that they stop approximately 40 people per year and the highest report crime is bicycle theft it seems reasonable to assume they may have stopped some people on stolen bicycles. I wonder if they ever think to check if they are stolen while they are fining people?
> 
> I lived in Cambridge for a while and there used to be a guy who would stand on a street corner and push cyclists off their bike when they came near. Then he would claim he was from the council.


----------



## earth (27 May 2009)

Any police officer can radio HQ and ask for a PNC check to be done. That's Police lingo for look stuff up on the computer. Some forces have mobile devices so the officers can do the PNC check themselves. All they need to do is look for the frame number. Although I can see how it would be inconvinient to flip the bike over and look for the number.

If you get stopped in your car they will check the number plate. In fact the camera's in their cars scan number plates and do PNC checks on cars as they drive past.

When it comes to the guy on the corner, I did tell an officer once who incidentally rode to work by bike. The officer said how he had 'bumped into' this guy as well while he was off duty and out of uniform. The officer said he was bigger and was having no nonsense. The 'council guy' picked a fight with the wrong person that day.


----------

